# Shelby long tank project 2.0



## JRE (Nov 20, 2020)

Sold my black and red Long tank project to my friend Brian St Peter so I could by this 40 Long tank with blue and white paint under a rattle can black paint job.


----------



## JRE (Nov 20, 2020)

The Black and red one I sold.


----------



## JRE (Nov 20, 2020)

Started cleaning it off. Paint on top bar is a little rough but should look ok.


----------



## JRE (Nov 23, 2020)

Little for progress. Paints rough in spot but I think it will still look good.


----------



## JimRoy (Nov 25, 2020)

Thanks for posting.  Looks great.  It’s like finding treasure.   Here’s what I found under some nasty silver paint (39 Hawthorne)


----------



## JRE (Nov 26, 2020)

Half the frame is done. Hope to get the rest of the frame done tomorrow


----------



## JimRoy (Nov 27, 2020)

JRE said:


> Half the frame is done. Hope to get the rest of the frame done tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 1307577



Making good progress.  Once you get all the black removed you can wet sand the original paint with 2000 grit sandpaper just to smooth it out a little.   After wet sanding, polish it with polishing compound.   You will be amazed with the results.  JimRoy


----------



## JRE (Nov 27, 2020)

Yea the sos pad smooths it out pretty good. Going to take it to work and polish it with some mild compound them wax it. I'm a painter by trade.


----------



## JRE (Dec 1, 2020)

Took the fender and truss rods off the fork today and found someone's bad repair. Going to take it to work today and get it welded back together.


----------



## JRE (Dec 2, 2020)

Fixed.


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 2, 2020)

Going to be sweet , dont see a lot of shelbys ,  keep up the good work


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 2, 2020)

JimRoy said:


> Thanks for posting.  Looks great.  It’s like finding treasure.   Here’s what I found under some nasty silver paint (39 Hawthorne)
> View attachment 1306987
> 
> View attachment 1306988



VERY Beautiful bike nice job


----------



## JimRoy (Dec 5, 2020)

Keep us posted on you progress.  In your C10 a 67?


----------



## JRE (Dec 5, 2020)

Yep 67 I drug out from behind a barn 2 summers ago and got running. Saving up to do the suspension and motor swap now. I should have the Shelby frame finished up today.


----------



## JRE (Dec 6, 2020)

Frame is washed down. Paint is pretty rough in spots but I think allot of it will get hidden when I put the other parts on


----------



## JRE (Dec 12, 2020)

Took a break from washing the black paint off of the original paint and put what I have finished together tonight


----------



## JRE (Dec 20, 2020)

Chain guard is done. Hope to have the tank done by the end of the day.


----------



## JRE (Dec 22, 2020)

Found a front loader light that I think will look good with everything


----------



## JRE (Dec 25, 2020)

Made some good progress today. Finished the tank and got it put back in the frame along with the truss rods.Next up the fenders


----------



## Sonic_scout (Dec 26, 2020)

Another Oregonian!!


----------



## JLF (Dec 26, 2020)

Good work!


----------



## JRE (Dec 26, 2020)

Sonic_scout said:


> Another Oregonian!!



Yep Salem


----------



## JRE (Dec 26, 2020)

JLF said:


> Good work!



Thanks. You should come over and check it out in person.


----------



## JRE (Dec 31, 2020)

Paint on the rear fender is in pretty decent shape


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 31, 2020)

Nice work, I've removed paint before and it sucks bad, I swore I'd never do it again, lol. I applaud your dedication to bringing it back to its former glory.


----------



## OZ1972 (Jan 1, 2021)

Going to be a beauty , keep up the good work !!!!!


----------



## JRE (Jan 1, 2021)

Back fender is done


----------



## JRE (Jan 12, 2021)

Fender is done threw on some rollers so I could get it off the stand. Ended up trading it and another bike for a NE5 Whizzer I bought in 08 and sold in about 09 to my buddy. Will be fun tinkering with it for a while


----------



## Ernbar (Jan 17, 2021)

That looks great! Amazing what one finds hiding under some paints. 
You can easily remove that red reflective tape using a hair dryer or heat gun  and a plastic spatula. I removed several off my Shelby without any paint damage.


----------



## JRE (Feb 8, 2022)

Traded the long tank Shelby a while bake and I'm getting it back in another trade this saturday.. lol


----------



## Ernbar (Feb 9, 2022)

JRE said:


> Traded the long tank Shelby a while bake and I'm getting it back in another trade this saturday.. lol



The circle of life of the hobby.


----------



## JRE (Feb 9, 2022)

Yep there are few bikes I've owned multiple times


----------



## Boris (Feb 9, 2022)

JRE said:


> Yep there are few bikes I've owned multiple times



Amen to that.😉


----------

